# Am I missing something? Constant flashing = constant setting up



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

When I first got my GNEX (around Google I/O) I flashed a lot of different ROMs. Soon, I got tired of doing it on a daily or even twice-weekly basis because it involves a lot of little tasks aside from flashing the ROM and restoring from TB. After flashing I have to setup all my alarms, change some other settings and put all my apps back in their proper places. I felt like I was spending an hour a day just getting my phone to a new ROM and setting it back up.

Am I missing something? How do crack flashers put up with this? Is there something I can do to make the process easier and faster?

At this point I'm getting tired of flashing and just looking for a stable ROM that will actually let me send SMS over Wifi - no ROM or fix has ever gotten that working for me.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

I feel the same way. It's a pia but I deal with it. I have been flashing so much the last few days I can't remember what ROM I am on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> When I first got my GNEX (around Google I/O) I flashed a lot of different ROMs. Soon, I got tired of doing it on a daily or even twice-weekly basis because it involves a lot of little tasks aside from flashing the ROM and restoring from TB. After flashing I have to setup all my alarms, change some other settings and put all my apps back in their proper places. I felt like I was spending an hour a day just getting my phone to a new ROM and setting it back up.
> 
> Am I missing something? How do crack flashers put up with this? Is there something I can do to make the process easier and faster?
> 
> At this point I'm getting tired of flashing and just looking for a stable ROM that will actually let me send SMS over Wifi - no ROM or fix has ever gotten that working for me.


You can try flashing the ROM without a data wipe/factory reset. If you are flashing an update to your current ROM, this is usually fine. If you are switching ROMs, this may or may not work properly. If bugs do pop up, then wipe everything & start from scratch. Don't go complaining in a ROM thread, until you have wiped everything.

You can try Titanium Backup and restoring user apps + data. Also, restoring a select few system apps + data, like the clock app. I don't use TiBu & I really don't endorse it. Data wipe/factory reset & Titanium Backup seem to be the biggest cause for unnecessary bugs. Again, don't complain about a bug until this has been taken out of the equation as well.

I usually start from scratch every time. Full wipe cache/data/dalvik/system. Install apps from Play Market & reconfigure everything. It is a lengthy process.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> just looking for a stable ROM that will actually let me send SMS over Wifi - no ROM or fix has ever gotten that working for me.


Assuming you mean literally what you said and using your standard phone number, how exactly are you expecting to send SMS over wifi?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

If you knew all the settings you wanted to change in brightness, sound, language and input etc. couldn't one write a script that would change them all and just execute it after flashing a new rom?


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

I stopped doing that partly for havibg to reset everything up plus i found a rom that is working beautifully for me


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

My backup pro is better IMO. It backs up Contacts, Call Log, Bookmarks, SMS, MMS, System Settings, Android Home screens, Alarms, Dictionary, Calendar, Music Playlists, Apps+Data. It takes about 15-20 minutes for me to set everything up. Download the app and put it on a schedule and forget about it


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't done a clean install since I swapped from ICS to JB.On JB I've gone from Vanir to Team Eos, to AOKP, to Nexus Evolution. All dirty installs, with no problems. I recall someone posting that with JB clean installs were no longer needed. So far, I can't prove otherwise.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Am I missing something? How do crack flashers put up with this? Is there something I can do to make the process easier and faster?


Nope, you're not missing anything. Along with TiBu (or any other backup program), most crack flashers will use Apex or Nova Launcher (whichever saves homescreens) to expedite the process.

This is a big reason why I've strayed from flashing nightlies and trying new roms. I found a rom I really like with all the features I want and is as stable as stock and I've stuck with it. It's nice waking up and not having to flash a new nightly to fix a bug only to introduce a new bug with the new update.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

yarly said:


> Nope, you're not missing anything. Along with TiBu (or any other backup program), most crack flashers will use Apex or Nova Launcher (whichever saves homescreens) to expedite the process.
> 
> This is a big reason why I've strayed from flashing nightlies and trying new roms. I found a rom I really like with all the features I want and is as stable as stock and I've stuck with it. It's nice waking up and not having to flash a new nightly to fix a bug only to introduce a new bug with the new update.


Never done a nightly and don't plan to. I'm not *that* obsessed. Will look into Apex and/or Nova too.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Spotmark said:


> I haven't done a clean install since I swapped from ICS to JB.On JB I've gone from Vanir to Team Eos, to AOKP, to Nexus Evolution. All dirty installs, with no problems. I recall someone posting that with JB clean installs were no longer needed. So far, I can't prove otherwise.


Anyone else confirm this? Would be odd if its true since every ROM thread says to do a wipe first.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Anyone else confirm this? Would be odd if its true since every ROM thread says to do a wipe first.


Not true.

Use post two of my guide (in my sig) to ensure you're doing everything correctly.

Here's some pointers...
If you use NovaLauncher, you can backup your home screens.
Do that.
Then follow the mentioned guide.

My process [redundant, but proving a point...long list...short time]:
Reset GWallet.
Titanium Backup.
Boot into Recovery.
Wipe Data.
Install Rom.
Install Gapps.
Install the latest Version of the Kernel I run.
Install Cerberus Disguised.zip
Boot up.
Open Play Store and install Titanium (yes, I realize you can make a titanium.zip)
Restore apps (removing NFC Task Launcher and Wallet from the list.
Install Wallet Via QR code or from "All" list in Play Store.
Run AdAway
Run FasterGPS
Move bootanimation.zip to /data/local/
Grant System Rights to Cerberus and Tasker.
Open Cerberus, log in, change settings.
Open Nova; restore backup.
Change wallpaper.
Open Tasker (so NFC Task Launcher Will Work).
Restore NFC Task Launcher.

Takes...20 minutes?
And it's primarily sitting around during the Titanium Processes.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Not true.
> 
> Use post two of my guide (in my sig) to ensure you're doing everything correctly.
> 
> ...


Great looking guide. Will try it out next time!


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

This is my biggest complaint about crack flashing. Sure I have a TiBu label than I can just hit batch backup/restore, but once that's done, I still have to open a number of apps to trigger their running services or give root access, restore my texts, re-add synced accounts, and go through all my other settings. I used to backup system settings, but that only works if its the same ROM with minimal changes, and even then it was hit or miss. So for now I only flash something new every couple weeks if there is something new/improved I want.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Reboot Recovery.
(Sometimes I backup, sometimes I like to live on the edge.)
Wipe Data.
Install Rom, Gapps, latest kernel, and a Cleaner script (deleting a shit ton of apps/media I don't use.)
Install the 7 apps I use on a daily.
Set them up.

Start to finish in 20 minutes.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Detonation said:


> This is my biggest complaint about crack flashing. Sure I have a TiBu label than I can just hit batch backup/restore, but once that's done, I still have to open a number of apps to trigger their running services or give root access, restore my texts, re-add synced accounts, and go through all my other settings. I used to backup system settings, but that only works if its the same ROM with minimal changes, and even then it was hit or miss. So for now I only flash something new every couple weeks if there is something new/improved I want.


Backing up system settings is the exact same as dirty flashing.
You're literally restoring the /data/ back that you just wiped.
Lulz.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel your pain bro.


----------



## Weeehe (Jul 23, 2012)

Is there a good way to restore/readd all the accounts? Restoring with TB never been successful. 
That's the only annoying part when flashing a ROM


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Not true.


If Juba says so, then I have to agree. The man knows his stuff. Great guides, btw. However, I do have to say that I have been through those 4 JB ROMS with only dirty installs, and have had no problems. I can't say it will work for everyone, but as long as you make a backup, it can't really hurt to try.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Weeehe said:


> Is there a good way to restore/readd all the accounts? Restoring with TB never been successful.
> That's the only annoying part when flashing a ROM


Anything that links to an "acount" tab seems to have issues when restoring, unfortunately.
*I* only have google =]


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

So yeah, basic questions has been answered: Crack flashers are really just that dedicated. A FT and PT job and commutting just don't give me the time for that kind of dedication. Looks like I can lessen my pain the next time around.

So, on that other issue that came up, is it possible to send MMS over a wifi connection or do I have to switch on cell data first?


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> So yeah, basic questions has been answered: Crack flashers are really just that dedicated. A FT and PT job and commutting just don't give me the time for that kind of dedication. Looks like I can lessen my pain the next time around.
> 
> So, on that other issue that came up, is it possible to send MMS over a wifi connection or do I have to switch on cell data first?


You can be like me and flash during the commute.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

FWIW I am able to send MMS over WIFI, it does take like 60 seconds for the message to send.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Dick Ripple said:


> FWIW I am able to send MMS over WIFI, it does take like 60 seconds for the message to send.


Check the network signal status to see if the up/down arrows are going while sending an MMS. I don't believe anyone has created a mod for MMS to go through Wifi. I thought the same thing as you for a while.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Reboot Recovery.
> (Sometimes I backup, sometimes I like to live on the edge.)
> Wipe Data.
> Install Rom, Gapps, latest kernel, and a Cleaner script (deleting a shit ton of apps/media I don't use.)
> ...


What is this cleaner script you speak of? Got a linky?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Barf said:


> What is this cleaner script you speak of? Got a linky?


Just an updater-script I use to clean up .zip's so I don't have to manually do so for each update.

AOKP: http://db.tt/8UDh3HKJ

Or if you just want to see what it removes..

http://pastebin.com/vNnaa8H0


----------



## mrm43 (Jul 17, 2012)

brkshr said:


> You can try flashing the ROM without a data wipe/factory reset. If you are flashing an update to your current ROM, this is usually fine. If you are switching ROMs, this may or may not work properly. If bugs do pop up, then wipe everything & start from scratch.


Hi, just wanted to know if dirty flashing Rom update to an existing Rom is still okay when the kernel has been change.
Do i have to have to restore original kernel that came with the Rom back before dirty flashing update or just flash updated Rom right over old Rom that has a revised kernel.thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mrm43 said:


> Hi, just wanted to know if dirty flashing Rom update to an existing Rom is still okay when the kernel has been change.
> Do i have to have to restore original kernel that came with the Rom back before dirty flashing update or just flash updated Rom right over old Rom that has a revised kernel.thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The kernel will be completely over written when you flash the update.

The only thing you have to watch out for, is if you set up an app that changes the kernel settings on boot. Just make sure you uncheck 'apply on boot' or however they word it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Backing up system settings is the exact same as dirty flashing.
> You're literally restoring the /data/ back that you just wiped.
> Lulz.


Thanks for posting this. Has to be the greatest misconception of the android movement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mrm43 (Jul 17, 2012)

brkshr said:


> The kernel will be completely over written when you flash the update.
> 
> The only thing you have to watch out for, is if you set up an app that changes the kernel settings on boot. Just make sure you uncheck 'apply on boot' or however they word it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


ok thanks


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> My backup pro is better IMO. It backs up Contacts, Call Log, Bookmarks, SMS, MMS, System Settings, Android Home screens, Alarms, Dictionary, Calendar, Music Playlists, Apps+Data. It takes about 15-20 minutes for me to set everything up. Download the app and put it on a schedule and forget about it


I find that gmail, touchdown, and google voice need to be set up from scratch or they won't sync properly after a restore from titanium or my backup pro.


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I find that gmail, touchdown, and google voice need to be set up from scratch or they won't sync properly after a restore from titanium or my backup pro.


Agreed for gmail and gvoice but with touchdown I have a workaround that works for me. I take an in app backup (which backs up my settings) and then backup in tibu also. Then restore the tibu backup app only, and open touchdown and restore the in app backup to restore accounts and settings. Haven't had a problem doing it that way but restoring app + data in tibu definitely has given me issues.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

EasilyAmused... resurrector of the dead...

threads that it


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

We still going here? I've totally moved on .


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> When I first got my GNEX (around Google I/O) I flashed a lot of different ROMs. Soon, I got tired of doing it on a daily or even twice-weekly basis because it involves a lot of little tasks aside from flashing the ROM and restoring from TB. After flashing I have to setup all my alarms, change some other settings and put all my apps back in their proper places. I felt like I was spending an hour a day just getting my phone to a new ROM and setting it back up.
> 
> Am I missing something? How do crack flashers put up with this? Is there something I can do to make the process easier and faster?
> 
> At this point I'm getting tired of flashing and just looking for a stable ROM that will actually let me send SMS over Wifi - no ROM or fix has ever gotten that working for me.


HAHA- that's pretty funny... I used to flash several ROM's a day on ICS but have been a little shy about doing dirty flashes on JB since so many people experienced problems. Despite this, I usually have never encountered a problem that someone in this forum hasn't already solved.... My advice, find one use until your interest is sooo peaked you have to try another one- OR- wait until your bored. SMS you can always TIKL....It works great.


----------

